# Cream Cheese Frosting



## Addie (Nov 2, 2018)

Has anyone ever made a "_Chocolate Cream Cheese Frosting?_" 

I think I finally broke Google looking for a recipe. Plenty of CCFs, but none call for chocolate. Not even the Kraft site.


----------



## JustJoel (Nov 2, 2018)

I googled “chocolate cream cheese frosting” and came up with a whole page of recipes


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 2, 2018)

Addie, I don't know what you did but I just Googled "chocolate cream cheese frosting" and I got tons of listings.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 2, 2018)

Did you include the word "chocolate" in your search?


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2018)

Thank you to the both of you. Me and the computer have not been having a loving relationship lately. I have made cream cheese frosting many times, but never chocolate. I needed to know just how much cocoa to add, or chocolate chips, baking chocolate, etc.


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> Did you include the word "chocolate" in your search?



Yeah. The very first word. "_Chocolate Cream Cheese Frosting_.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 2, 2018)

Addie said:


> Yeah. The very first word. "_Chocolate Cream Cheese Frosting_.


I can't imagine what went wrong, then. I got hundreds of results when I searched Google for that term.


----------



## Addie (Nov 2, 2018)

Spike spent most of Wednesday cleaning up my computer. I mentioned the problem to him today, so he sat down again and did something and all is well again.


----------

